

HTML5 drawing application for Chrome - whats next? - jefe78
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lackkieddhpmioebogincgkkcagabhgm

======
WesleyJohnson
Based on the actual drawing process and brushes available, this looks like
it's based heavily on this work from "Mr. Doob", which I use quite frequently.

<http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/> Update: They do give credit in the ABOUT
on the page/extension, happy to see that. :)

I like that they've added an undo, but I wish it was unlimited. 1 undo just
isn't enough. This is a seriously cool drawing app to play with though.

------
tommoor
What do you mean by 'what's next' ?

